# Pioneer Valley Torpedo CT Cigar Review - Not a bad cigar.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you enjoy MILD cigars their is no reason this stick should offend you. The construction, draw, and burn were very good. Finished a 5 pack last...

Read the full review here: Pioneer Valley Torpedo CT Cigar Review - Not a bad cigar.


----------



## kayfabe58 (Apr 16, 2011)

looked a lot stronger than it was...the cedar sleeve drew me in...finally the last three minutes I got some decent flavor-before that it had a trace bitterness that was annoying.


----------

